# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  LifeTrak, health and fitness trackers, Salutron Inc., Newark, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Salutron Inc.

youtube.com/LifeTrakUSA

----------


## Airicist

LifeTrak Zone C410 

 Published on Aug 11, 2014




> LifeTrak Zone with a clear screen.
> 
> 24-hour activity and sleep tracker with heart rate & Bluetooth
> HEART RATE | AUTO-SLEEP MONITORING | CONNECTED* | NO RECHARGING
> 
> The easy to use Zone C410 keeps you motivated to achieve your fitness goals by giving you a more accurate, personalized and holistic picture of your fitness, at your convenience. Behind the scenes, the Zone C410 works hard by personalizing your calorie burn based on your statistics. This tracker incorporates your ECG accurate heart rate measurements into the results, filters out false steps and automatically knows when you fall asleep or wake up, and measures your sleep quality. See your progress and stats right on your wrist anytime, anywhere since it’s water resistant and doesn’t need a chest strap. And, the Zone C410 is always on since it does not require recharging and typically lasts up to one year on a single standard coin cell battery!
> Turn good intentions into life-long healthy habits by using the LifeTrak app to store more than seven days of your data and get deeper insights and long term trends about yourself. Just connect the Zone C410 to compatible* Smartphones and tablets using Bluetooth® Smart connectivity.
> Get on the path to better health today with the easy to use, accurate, technologically advanced and customizable Zone C410.
> Get active. Lose weight. Sleep better. Live healthy. Go ahead, Follow your heart.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Advanced Settings-Core C210 

Published on Jun 13, 2014




> Tutorial on how to set-up the advanced features on your LifeTrak Core C210.

----------


## Airicist

Lifetrak-Core C200 

Published on Jun 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

LifeTrak Core C210 

 Published on Sep 18, 2014




> Core C210
> 
> 24-hour activity and sleep tracker with heart rate

----------


## Airicist

LifeTrak Brite R450 

Published on Nov 26, 2014




> The waterproof Brite R450 features light exposure monitoring, smartphone notifications, ECG heart rate, activity and sleep tracking. And, it has a 6 month battery life (standard coin cell battery), which means you never need to recharge.

----------


## Airicist

LifeTrak Brite R450 (2.0 Video) 

Published on Jan 6, 2015




> The waterproof Brite R450 features light exposure monitoring, smartphone notifications, ECG heart rate, activity and sleep tracking. And, it has a 6 month battery life (standard coin cell battery), which means you never need to recharge.

----------

